# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Pictures of QT

## equus

Here are some pictures of mine and Mel's foal QT.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Good looking horse  :Smile:    (needs to shave lol)  :Smile:

----------


## equus

Thanks I am hoping to make her a show horse next year with yearling halter.

----------


## Justin Case

My Sister is into that,  Here is a couple pics of her Horse.

----------


## equus

Thats a pretty horse.  He sure is tall.  I love his face.

----------


## crashdive123

Good looking horse.

----------


## Rick

Well look at you all grown up. Last time I saw you, you we just a skinny little thing. Beautiful horse!!

----------


## nell67

Isn't she lovely!! I still would love to have her!

----------


## equus

Nope she isn't going anywhere.  Mel and I are going to show her next year.

----------


## gryffynklm

She looks good.

----------


## equus

Thanks guys..Her pending registration name is

Pocos Impressive QT

----------


## kyratshooter

Well, if you insist that that is 1/4 of a horse I am not one to argue the point. 

It looks like a whole horse to me, but what do I know.

----------

